# Bright red rash and teething



## Delores C (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi 
My son has had a red rash - across his tummy, legs and feet mainly.  Went to the doctors who said it is probably viral and not too worry as other symptoms didn't seem too bad.

When I got home I was thinking more about it and I am sure that when he has been teething previously (he is now) he has had a rash but not as bad as this one.

Is it common to get a rash with teething?

Hope that ramble makes sense!
Thanks
DC


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Babies can get a rash if teething...but more often than not its a virus causing the rash.

It could be a heat rash if he has a slight temp with his teething as well.

Keep an eye on it..if no improvement 48hrs go back to GP or if he becomes unwell seek medical help as soon as you can.

Hope he is better soon

J xx

(have you ruled out soap allergy??)


----------

